# Killing Bittersweet vines - best methods?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What are some good options for killing invasive bittersweet vines? I was thinking painting roundup on some of the leaves, but am not sure if there is a better option.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Cut the vines and paint the remaining cut end of the stems with gly. This will work.

Or

Spray the foliage with Crossbow. This will very likely work.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Triclopyr or 2,4-D works even better if you have it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Triclopyr or 2,4-D works even better if you have it.


I have the 8 percent Ortho Triclopyr amine. I also have standard 3 way with 2,4-D. Also Weed-B-Gone Max with Triclopyr, as well as the 41% glyphosate. Which would be the best, what dilution, and what application method? Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Right after you cut off the vine, paint the cut with the 8% Triclopyr not diluted.


----------

